# Sample of SpoiledMaltese Banner



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your patience. Please have a look at what we used. Hope that you like it.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

It looks great, Yung! Good job!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo how pretty !


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

Awesome looking


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Very pretty! Thank you and your staff for the hard work!


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Just an idea for a fund raiser. How about selling tee shirts with the logo on it? Especially colored shirts that are harder to find? Linda


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Beautiful!! Great job guys! Thank you!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it's beautiful. Classy but fun and friendly and shows fluffs old and young. Very eye catching. Great job, Yung and your SM team. :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I absolutely love it!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

The banner looks wonderful. The Malts depicted are just beautiful!

Great job!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I keep coming back to look at it!! I think it really takes SM to yet another level- the look and feel is really inviting and professional. I really love it!! When does it go live?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

It's beautiful!!! Great job!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is gorgeous! Great job! :aktion033:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

It's awesome!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I love it!!! Mercedes is on the banner:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it looks great.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral.....I believe I see Miss Ava!!!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, it's beautiful. Will the banner be on all the forum pages, or, just the home page?
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

elly said:


> I love it!!! Mercedes is on the banner:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:





The A Team said:


> Holy Mackeral.....I believe I see Miss Ava!!!! :chili::aktion033:


How cool!!!!

I think it looks amazing, Yung!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

it's really beautiful!!!:clap:

i love the hair in the background!!!:chili::chili:

great job and thanks!!!:ThankYou:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it looks beautiful. The only thing I might suggest for a change is the font that Spoiled Maltese is written in. Its very dark and squished and I think it takes away from the pictures a little bit. Just my two cents.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love it !

just looked back at the font....yes, maybe less 'bold' looking would be nicer.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

wow, looks great! :aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh how beautiful!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*YUNG I LOVE IT:chili::aktion033:THANK YOU*


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I love it too!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I like it!! Great job!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:clap: I *LOVE* it .. Awesome job; looks so professional and great:wub::chili:

lol the hair in the background idea is so creative  Love it too :wub::thumbsup:

oh my! I think that I am also seeing my little smiling Crystal, next to SM's URL, to the left side :w00t::wub::chili:

hugs
Kat


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I love it! :aktion033:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

It looks very nice.....


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Very cute! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Actually, this whole process was fun. I enjoyed seeing everyone's "favorite" pictures of their pups. Maybe we could have a pinned thread showing only our very best pictures. We see the everyday pics all the time, but....some are just plain old "keepers". 

Maltese are beautiful dogs and as we all know, they can bring us a smile quicker than anything else....:tender:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Phenomenal job Yung! Love the banner!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The banner came out a little different than I had pictured in my mind, but I think it looks phenomenal! I really like how clean it looks.

I think London made it on the banner area below the top (in black & white), but I honestly can't tell if it's her. LOL It may be Matilda...or Tchelsi or Tatumn if they submitted photos...anyone know? Hehehe.

Great work!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Love it! Super duper great job


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Awesome!! Great job!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That looks incredible!
I am thinking that the pup with the bow _might_ be Chloe?


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Glad you folks like the banner. As an aside to the banner, did anyone notice that the color scheme of SM is going to change in accordance to the banner? It's a minor sprucing up but have a look at the picture again.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I noticed the blue is a bit of a different shade and hue.
Is that what you mean?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

admin said:


> Thank you all for your patience. Please have a look at what we used. Hope that you like it.


can we know who are the models ?


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

What models?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

the pups that made the banner lol


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> can we know who are the models ?


Go back and look at the submissions. Chloe, Mercedes, Zoey and Ava.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo ok thank u  lol


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

And I think Kat's Crystal made it too!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love it! 
I'm thrilled to see my Zoey on it. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Can anyone tell me who the dog is to the right of Kat's Crystal in black & white? I thought it was London, but it is so light it's hard to tell. It could be Matilda.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So, when will the new banner be up? Just curious.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Its very different to what I thought it would be - I was thinking a lot more malts but its cute!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

sorry we're a little backlogged right now... it's coming. Hang ten.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

admin said:


> sorry we're a little backlogged right now... it's coming. Hang ten.


Cool.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

come on Yung, make it happen :thumbsup: :blink: :aktion033:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Happy belated Canada Day and 4th of July everyone. Hope you like the new look.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW, what a nice surprise when I logged on this morning! I love it!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Great job! love it!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Really super! Love the colour :ThankYou:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I love it!! Thanks Yung, it was worth the wait. Great job on picking out 4 beautiful girls. 
Question: is the little dog next to *Reply to Thread* anyone's fluff or just a cute generic Maltese?


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

I honestly don't know.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer: Thanks so much Yung and team it looks great. The only thing you guys need to keep in mind that some of us of a certain age have a little trouble reading small print (like on the reply button). As members we know what it is but for newer members (of that age) a little bigger font wouldn't be a bad idea. Or send everyone magnifying glasses. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh wow, looks live this morning!!! Very pretty!!!

LOL @ Snowbody...yep, I'll take a pair o dem magnifiers too LOL


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for answering Yung. My bet is it's just a cute picture of a Malt.

I forgot to congratulate Crystal, Ava, Zoey & Mercedes for making it onto the banner. Congrats to their proud Mommys too. Well deserved recognition for four very beautiful Maltese. :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's a Who's Who! This is all I am seeing. If there are more Malts that I missed, I'm curious where they are!!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer: Thanks so much Yung and team it looks great. The only thing you guys need to keep in mind that some of us of a certain age have a little trouble reading small print (like on the reply button). As members we know what it is but for newer members (of that age) a little bigger font wouldn't be a bad idea. Or send everyone magnifying glasses. :HistericalSmiley:


You can adjust this via the browser your using if that helps.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's not the entire site..just the little black "post reply" button is very small print. Also, I noticed there are now four colors of blue. Is that going to stay that way?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats Crystal, Ava, Zoey & Mercedes and Congrats to their Mommys too. beautiful ...

special congrats to little Zoey ,she's the little maltese on my fridge ,well done sweetheart:wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Cosy said:


> It's not the entire site..just the little black "post reply" button is very small print. Also, I noticed there are now four colors of blue. Is that going to stay that way?


I have to agree ... most of the reversed out wording that is on a button with a black background is slightly pixelated and hard to read... the words are so tiny!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok maybe it's me but can someone do a screen shot and point to exact what is too small in terms of the font size? As for the colors, this is what our team came up with to complement the blues and keep in line (as much as possible) with what we previously had.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I love the new banner. Looks great!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yung, 
i will do a screen shot when I get back to my computer .... on my ipad right now ....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yung, Here is a screen shot. The red arrows point to buttons that are a little hard to read. The green arrows point to buttons that are very easy to read.

The screen print shows the buttons to be much worse than they really are in real life, of course, and are used just to show the location of the buttons we're speaking of.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! I hadn't logged on since yesterday and was I pleasantly surprised when I came to SM today. The banner is beautiful! Also love the the colors.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Our gorgeous Spoiled Maltese Banner is _First __Class_!!! :thumbsup:

Beautiful job, Yung! :thumbsup:

And, a big congratulations to Chloe, Ava, Zoey, Mercedes, and Crystal! You are all perfect and beautiful models for Spoiled Maltese! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> Yung, Here is a screen shot. The red arrows point to buttons that are a little hard to read. The green arrows point to buttons that are very easy to read.
> 
> The screen print shows the buttons to be much worse than they really are in real life, of course, and are used just to show the location of the buttons we're speaking of.


Thanks Sher. As you know I can grab a screen shot if my life depended on it.:brownbag: Someday you'll have to teach me how


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love the new look and the new banner. I think all of the fluffs that are on the banner are wonderful representations of the breed. Congrats to Ava, Crystal, Mercdes, Zoey and Chloe.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I love the new banner :chili::chili::chili: It's gorgeous!!! Well done :aktion033: :aktion033:

And congrats to all the mommie's of those gorgeous babies, you have every right to be so proud :wub:

Love it!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love the new look and did I mention I love the banner? :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful work. So, whose coat is that in the background? LOL That's what it is, right? LOL
xoxoxoxo


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

it looks awesome!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I love the new look :chili:the new banner :chili:and all the fluffs in it :wub: good job :thumbsup:


----------

